# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Adrian Krasniqi shpallet hero i Kosovës

## fegi

Në 14-vjetorin e rënies heroike të komandantit legjendar të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, Adrian Krasniqi është shpallur hero i Kosovës nga presidentja e Republikës së Kosovës, Atifete Jahjaga.
Fillimisht, zonja e parë e vendit është përkulur para lapidarit të heroit Krasniqi në Pejë për të vënë një buqetë me lule bashkë me kryetarin e Komunës së Pejës, Ali Berisha, dhe me bashkëluftëtarë të heroit e kanë nderuar atë me një minutë heshtjeje dhe të gjithë dëshmorët e tjerë të kombit, që dhanë jetën për lirinë e Kosovës në luftën e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.
Në një akademi përkujtimore, të dielën në Teatrin e Qytetit në Pejë, morën pjesë udhëheqës të institucioneve të Kosovës, komunës së Pejës, ish-luftëtarë të UÇK-së, familjarë dhe shumë qytetarë.
Presidentja Jahjaga ka thënë se Adrian Krasniqi së bashku me shokët e tij studentë e bashkëluftëtarë ishin ndër të parët që nisën aksionet e armatosura kundër forcave serbe.
“Unë, presidentja e Kosovës, kam dekoruar me urdhër Hero i Kosovës Ardinan Krasniqin, për trimërinë dhe përkushtimin e treguar gjatë Luftës Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për flijimin e tij për pavarësinë e Kosovës”, ka thënë Jahjaga.
Ndërkohë që edhe kryetari i komunës së Pejës, Ali Berisha, ka cilësuar lart veprën e Adrian Krasniqit dhe të gjithë dëshmorëve të lirisë.
"Datat e shënuara kanë edhe epitetet e duhura, andaj edhe kjo e sotmja e 16 tetorit, është datë që prek ndërgjegjen e njeriut tonë, për t'i mbajtur zgjuar në një kurorë kujtese, të gjithë ata që ranë betejave, fronteve të lirisë , që ne sot s'i kemi por që vazhdimisht do t'i mbajmë në kujtesën tonë", tha i pari i Pejës.

Fjalimi i Presidentes Jahjaga në akademinë përkujtimore për Heroin e Kosovës, Adrian Krasniqi
Të nderuar familjarë të Adrian Krasniqit,
Të nderuar bashkëluftëtarë të gjeneralmajorit të Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës Adrian Krasniqi,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të komuniteteve fetare,
Të nderuar pjesëmarrës,
Unë Presidentja e Republikës së Kosovës, me vendim, e kam dekoruar Adrian Krasniqin me urdhrin “Hero i Kosovës” për trimërinë dhe përkushtimin e treguar në luftën çlirimtare, deri në flijim, për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës.
Heroi i Kosovës, Adrian Krasniqi, u rreshtua në vargun e dëshmorëve që dhanë jetën për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e atdheut, për çlirimin dhe përparimin e popullit. Kjo është sakrifica më sublime, që ne të jetojmë të lirë dhe të pavarur të dinjitetshëm dhe të barabartë, që të bëhemi shtet me të drejta të plota i Bashkimit Evropian dhe anëtar i NATO-s , në miqësi të përjetshme me Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.
Vepra dhe përkushtimi i bijve dhe i bijave më të shtrenjta të popullit tonë, nëpër dekada e shekuj, në kundërvënie e në luftë kundër dhunës e shtypjes, kundër okupimit dhe kundër projekteve për shpërnguljen nga trojet tona, bënë që Adrian Krasniqi, i brumosur edhe nga tradita atdhetare e familjes, të kalitej si një djalë, si një njeri i pjekur, në idenë kombëtare të çlirimit dhe të shtetit. Qëllim, që duhet ta arrinte me organizim në luftën guerile dhe në luftën çlirimtare deri në fitoren përfundimtare.
Të nderuar pjesëmarrës,
Asnjë popull nuk e dëshiron luftën, e as sakrificat, vuajtjet e pasojat, që vijnë nga lufta. Këtë nuk e deshtëm as ne. Si të gjithë popujt e tjerë sovranë, të lirë e të dinjitetshëm të Botës, edhe ne dëshironim të mendojmë dhe të organizohemi për jetën në paqe. Të punojmë, të shkollohemi, të jetojmë dhe të përparojmë duke i gëzuar të mirat e kësaj jete dhe begatitë që njeriut ia ka dhuruar Perëndia.
Por, kjo ishte e pamundur, për shkak të politikës së përndjekjes, për shkak të politikës së shtypjes, për shkak të politikës së shkombëtarizimit, për shkak të politikës të shfrytëzimit ekonomik dhe të gllabërimit të pasurive tona.
Gjendja ishte bërë e padurueshme me nxjerrjen e njerëzve nga puna, me përzënien nga shkollat dhe nga fakultetet, me përzënien nga institucionet, madje edhe nga ato shëndetësore me mbylljen e bizneseve... E gjithë kjo mbështetej me largimin e shqiptarëve dhe me prurjen e vendosjen e kolonëve me qëllim të rritjes së dhunës dhe me qëllim të ndërrimit të strukturës etnike të vendit.... Kjo politikë përcillej me rrahje, maltretime, dhunime, burgosje, vrasje.
Rinia, dhe gjithë populli liridashës i Kosovës, pasi më parë i kishin provuar të gjitha mundësitë e tjera, nisën të organizohen për kundërvënie të armatosur, duke e parë këtë si të vetmen mundësi, për mbijetesë, për jetë normale dhe të qetë, për jetë të dinjitetshme e në liri.
Të nderuar qytetarë të Pejës dhe të mbarë Kosovës,
Në manifestimet përkujtimore për dëshmorët e kombit, në përkujtimet e masakrave ndaj popullsisë, në memorialet për të pagjeturit, Ne të gjithë, mbushemi me ndjenjën e dhimbjes dhe të mallëngjimit për më të dashurit tonë që sakrifikuan jetën që ne sot të jemi të lirë.
Ne i kujtojmë dhe i nderojmë ata që të marrim forcë dhe që mbledhim veten për detyrat e angazhimet që na presin, që Kosovën dhe popullin tonë ta bëjmë ashtu si e dashtën ata, të begatshme, të përparuar, për të jetuar, për të punuar, për t’u shkolluar.
Kosova dhe populli i saj asnjëherë nuk deshi dhe edhe sot nuk do asgjë tjetër përveç që të jetojë i lirë dhe i barabartë me të tjerët, si faktor paqeje dhe stabiliteti, në fqinjësi të mirë, me të gjithë popujt dhe shtetet, të jetë anëtare e të gjitha mekanizmave dhe e organizatave ndërkombëtare, e Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara, e Bashkimit Evropian e NATO-s dhe të gjitha fondeve e bankave e të institucioneve ndërkombëtar të investimeve dhe të kapitalit .
Të nderuar pjesëmarrës,
Nderimi për dëshmorët, si në këtë rast për Heroin e Kosovës Adrian Krasniqi, është nderim për atdheun dhe për të ardhmen tonë, që e kaluara më të mos përsëritet kurrë më dhe që idealet e dëshmorëve të përjetësohen, duke e dashur vendin, duke e dashur njëri-tjetrin, duke e respektuar punën, dijen dhe angazhimin e secilit.
Heroi i Kosovës Adrian Krasniqi së bashku me shokët e tij studentë e bashkëluftëtarë ishin ndër të parët që nisën aksionet e armatosura duke goditur caqet e caktuara dhe të zgjedhura, për të treguar se këtu nuk ka vend politika e nënshtrimit, për të treguar se këtu, askush nuk mund të bëjë dhunë e krime mbi popullsinë, pa e marr ndëshkimin. Adriani, Iliri, Bahriu, Agroni, Hakifi, Zahiri, Edmondi, Fehmiu, Gjeva, Fatimja, Saliu ... e shumë të rinj e të reja u flijuan në altarin e lirisë për Atdheun.
Lufta e lavdishme e Ushtrisë çlirimtare të Kosovës, e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari, e të gjithë popullit tonë për liri, bënë që të kemi ndihmën e NATO-s nëpërmjet sulmeve ajrore e më vonë me prezencën e KFOR-it në përjetimin e lirisë dhe në ndërtimin e shtetit sovran dhe të pavarur.
Vepra e Adrianit dhe e të gjithë dëshmorëve të Kosovës e të gjithë veprimtarëve për liri dhe pavarësi na thërret që vendin tonë ta çojmë përpara, që të ndërtojmë demokracinë, që të zhvillojmë arsimin, shëndetësinë, të ndërtojmë e urbanizojmë fshatrat dhe qytetet tona, të zhvillojmë prodhimtarinë që secili të jetoj prej punës dhe angazhimit të vet i lirë dhe i barabartë me qytetarët e Evropës.
http://www.botasot.info/def.php?category=95&id=140140

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6...erkujtimor.jpg

----------

